# LYON | Silex 2 EDF Tower | 122m | 22 fl | T/O



## vfG (Mar 11, 2008)

Cesar 13 posted new renders of Silex 2 project.
location : Part Dieu district 3rd arrondissement of Lyon
Offices - Retail/services
Construction start : 2014-2015
Construction end : 2017-2018
Heights : roof1 - 90m / roof2 - 108m / spire - 130m










Notice that it is a refurbishment of the EDF building : 80m tall


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## noynoy69 (Apr 22, 2013)

wow! far better than the previous render :

old render :









new render :










i hope they will keep that version :tongue2:


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The destruction of the lowrises around the existing tower has begun :*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice. That is a huge improvement.


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

New renders :










The demolition is in progress, pics taken yesterday by me :


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like that they're preserving the overhang.


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it's the only interest of the old building.


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Pics taken yesterday by me :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Today, pics taken by me :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Pics taken today by me :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Today by me :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*New 360° renders HERE*

*Today by me :*


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

Fore me, now is Prep


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ Not yet, the demolition isn't finished. Moreover the complex is composed of two buildings, Silex 1 (35m) and Silex 2 (around 130m), and they will start the construction with the little one. The work of the "tower" will, probably, begin next year.


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

New renders of Silex *2*, the building has just received its building permit. New height 128 meters at the top of the spire, and 110 meters at the top of rooftop :


----------



## niepce hugo (Feb 13, 2016)

C est bouygues qui la construit?


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*

https://www.emporis.com/complex/136299/silex-lyon-france



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=silex2



villeman said:


>


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 24

Silex² by Oras et Marie, trên Flickr


----------

